# Are some Tampers better than others?



## Novisteel (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi,

I use the metal Tamper that came with my Rocket Cellini and it seems to work just fine.

Given the significant pricing differences between many of the Tampers on the market I did wonder if there is any significant benefit in these after market items?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

correct fit is the only agreed upon method that makes one tamper work better than another, a good fitting tamper, i.e. 58.4 or 58.5mm in a vst basket works better than a 58.0mm tamper.

but other than that .. its a lump of metal on a stick that squashes grinds, they all do the same thing, so get one thats comfortable, you like the look of, but most importantly FITS !

I have a Torr gold finger, and its lovely to feel and use and looks the dogs doodahs but I doubt it works any better than the same size tamper from the tesco value range


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The one that comes with the rocket is very light in comparison to say a torr, i found the torr a big plus over the motta one i had before, nice feel, hefty enough to not need too much pressure.


----------



## Novisteel (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks to both h1udd and froggystyle for the replies,

I have to say that I had not considered the weight aspect and can see that this could be beneficial. I do not have any other metal tamper to compare to the Rocket, but as you say it is not heavy.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You dont have to spend a lot on a torr one, speak to @coffeechap and see what he has, a nice heavy one with a short fat handle works for me over the taller thinner handles, but both are heavy and it feels right in your palm.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Novisteel said:


> Hi,
> 
> I use the metal Tamper that came with my Rocket Cellini and it seems to work just fine.
> 
> Given the significant pricing differences between many of the Tampers on the market I did wonder if there is any significant benefit in these after market items?


As stated tampers are made to different sizes , tolerances and shapes ( flat base , curved , ripple , sharp edges , trapezoid etc ) . Some people like heavy tampers - i prefer a lighter one .

Find one thats a decent fit - if your using vst baskets then find one appropriate for that. Beyond that , find one you like the fell and look of and that you are comfortable with the cost of


----------



## lotuseater (Dec 25, 2015)

beyond a basic functionality it is about aesthetics and feel in the hand really I guess


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Weight of the tamper is not in anyway beneficial to tamping .. A torr weighs 500g a motta 250g ... An average man can push down around 30,000grams ... They weight of the tamper will have no effect on the coffee other than feel in the hand


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

there are some other ones, I forget the names of, but some companies are also producing tampers that should help you get a flat even bed such as the "Push Tamper" from Clockwork Espresso. The only issue with the Push is that it isn't up for general sale yet but I guess it will be at some point...http://www.clockworkespresso.com/about/ I think the londinium button tamper is a little similar, but I didn't look into it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The push tamper is gonna be three figures if he ever gets round to finishing it


----------



## Novisteel (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for all your comments they are all helpful. This espresso journey just gets more and more interesting.

Thanks


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

A faourite Tamper is akin to having a favourite knife for cooking. It won't make you a chef but it will make your task easier and with practise give you better and more consistent results .


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

There are some utube vids that show some slight variations in taste vs the different bases.

Also, I only use the weight of the tamper to tamp the grounds, so the weight is a big issue for me. So is a properly fitting base to basket.


----------



## Novisteel (Dec 20, 2015)

insatiableOne said:


> There are some utube vids that show some slight variations in taste vs the different bases.
> 
> Also, I only use the weight of the tamper to tamp the grounds, so the weight is a big issue for me. So is a properly fitting base to basket.


Hi, that is interesting. Is your Tamper very heavy? Is there potential for inconsistency or are you able to squeeze the coffee sufficiently to exclude all the air?

There appears to be two camps when Tamping. I have read about the 30lbs aficionados and also those, like you, who prefer a more subtle approach. I suppose that both methods succeed provided a level of consistency is maintained.


----------



## insatiableOne (Jul 29, 2015)

Pretty much, especially in lever machines. It is a standard Reg Barber, although my newer base gives a slightly different taste wth the same grind, same bean etc.

I am usually extremely consistent either that good or bad. Just took a long time of error to get there.


----------



## cold war kid (Mar 12, 2010)

A lot of the tampers on the market will unscrew from the handle so if you buy one that you think you like the look of and it doesn't feel right you can try a new handle or vice versa.

As others have said, one pretty much does what another does if you buy one that isn't a cheap, naff, plastic toy. It's mostly down to ergonomics and aesthetics. I was given one by mrboots2u 2 or 3 years ago and have never felt the need to replace it until the last couple of weeks when I bought a Fracino Ariete which has really nice wooden handles. I'd quite like to get a handle for my tamper that matches the handles on the portafilter and paddle ect. I think it's walnut but I might be wrong.


----------



## DC63 (Jan 16, 2011)

ive got the hefty made by knock, absolutely love it really heavy and fits the vst basket perfectly 58.5. ive tried a few others but just keep going back to this one.


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

The answer to this type of question (once you are beyond getting one that fits correctly) is either the one I have or the stupidly expensive one I am lusting after.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I've got a Knock flat 58.35 and a Torr Goldfinger 58.4. I've also got a cheap generic 58mm (it actually measures more like 57.5) which is too loose and it's rubbish compared to the other 2. The Torr is a work of art and a joy to behold. It weighs a lot more which gives it a nice feel. The Torr was a lot more expensive even at the special price Coffee Chap was doing on them.

Any difference in how they tamp is likely down to convex vs flat than anything else. I get great results from both but the Torr is just nicer.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

I also use a 585 MBK and LM strada basket. The fit is very good - so good that after tamping I need to spin the tamper to break the seal between tamper and basket - otherwise the suction can pull the compressed puck out of the basket!

I have tried a few tampers and for me it is about fit (to the basket) and how it feels in the hand. Your fav tamper will also look nice.


----------



## LondonDynaslow (Jan 7, 2016)

Knock tampers are made in the UK too. Not often you get the chance to buy British. Looks like the standard rather than the heft for most machines, according to their website.


----------



## StuartS (Jan 2, 2015)

good luck getting hold of one - I was lucky but others have waited a long time and no doubt some are still waiting.


----------



## LondonDynaslow (Jan 7, 2016)

StuartS said:


> good luck getting hold of one - I was lucky but others have waited a long time and no doubt some are still waiting.


Oh  Hmm well I might drop them a line first.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

LondonDynaslow said:


> Oh  Hmm well I might drop them a line first.


That doesn't always help. This may depending on the product you were hoping for: http://www.deargreencoffee.com/product/made-by-knock-dear-green-coffee-tamper


----------



## LondonDynaslow (Jan 7, 2016)

It's here  (direct from Knock website shop)


----------



## Epic_Espresso (Feb 22, 2015)

The most important thing is the fit in your basket. Beyond that, if you tamp consistantly, everything else is your preference.


----------



## ivykin (Jan 20, 2016)

tempers can be many typs ,different material ,size ,paint,weight and so on. if you need ,i can send you some photos


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

ivykin said:


> tempers can be many typs ,different material ,size ,paint,weight and so on. if you need ,i can send you some photos


Please review your private message folder for details on advertising on Coffee Forums UK


----------

